# labs and sources



## KillKittens (Sep 7, 2014)

They say this is the open zone for posts!!!!

Almost 20 years ago when I ran so many anabolics I used some fantastic anabolics made by great labs. It seems those labs are no longer available. As I research it seems so many new companies/labs are producing anabolics.

How do I know who a good source is? Do I yahoo search it? Is the "world anabolic review" book still being printed?

I'm so lost as this anabolic world has changed for the best!!! 


Hee hee he


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 7, 2014)

Anything illegal and out in the open is not a good idea, that's just common sense. I'd say there is a 10% chance you find an openly broadcasted source that won't scam you, doesn't sell bunk/under-dosed gear, is sanitary, has good customer service & TA, AND sells at a decent price...


Just like any other illegal substance, you need to have an in with someone; either locally or on the boards... stay active on most boards long enough you will eventually get hooked up with a private source. Private sources are the best options, but snagging one could take years - best not to worry about joining a board for the sole purpose of trying to snag a quality source in a timely manner.


Also you won't get hooked with a private source if you're a douche.. which you are.. prolly should knock that "Hee hee he" fag shit off


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 7, 2014)

The best sources accept credit cards


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 7, 2014)

Not going to get anything this way but scammed. Put the time in like everybody else and make some friends...


----------



## Jada (Sep 7, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> The best sources accept credit cards



Mines takes EBT!


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 7, 2014)

Jada said:


> Mines takes EBT!


Then you should consider yourself very lucky! Only The best of The best accept EBT


----------



## Jada (Sep 7, 2014)

Lmfao!^^^^^


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 7, 2014)

Aas are a waste. Cell tech will get u the results u want.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 7, 2014)

Who yahoos stuff? Google mothafukka. Google.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 7, 2014)

All you guys are lost.... Never get on the internet, or use supplrments THATS HOW THEY CONTROL YOU!... Also make sure to wear a tinfoil hat so they cant read your thoughts...sheesh...
As for anabolics inject bull semen,,, youll get huge


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hee hee he.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 7, 2014)

Hit up astro.  Hell hook you up.

Then you can come back and ask for pct after your cycle.


----------



## MustangDX (Sep 8, 2014)

The best way to get a legit source is to find the biggest guy at your gym and tap him on the shoulder while he's in the middle of a set. Accuse him of being on steroids and ask him where he gets his gear. If he's cool, he'll hook you up.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 8, 2014)

I smell Tiller


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> I smell Tiller



i just placed a order with him for 300 cat feet in oil


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 8, 2014)

MustangDX said:


> The best way to get a legit source is to find the biggest guy at your gym and tap him on the shoulder while he's in the middle of a set. Accuse him of being on steroids and ask him where he gets his gear. If he's cool, he'll hook you up.



tried this once... now i eat through a straw....


----------



## event462 (Sep 8, 2014)

MustangDX said:


> The best way to get a legit source is to find the biggest guy at your gym and tap him on the shoulder while he's in the middle of a set. Accuse him of being on steroids and ask him where he gets his gear. If he's cool, he'll hook you up.




^^^This^^^^

Yes, I did do this. Yes, it really did work. No joke.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 8, 2014)

If they are on Yahoo it has to be real..it's against the law to lie on the internet


----------



## GymAddict (Sep 9, 2014)

Also you won't get hooked with a private source if you're a douche.. which you are.. prolly should knock that "Hee hee he" fag shit off[/QUOTE]

LMAO


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow!!!!

Thanks for all the responses!!!!! You members all rock
When I find that one source that I can trust I will make sure I take my time before injecting that labs anabolics. It seems like research is key with yall!!!!

Hee hee


----------



## Aaronself62 (Sep 10, 2014)

So I'm sure everyone gets tired of being asked this but I've done my research and I've done workouts and diets and I'm ready to get juiced. The hardest part is finding out where I can anabolic steroids. I'm ready to be jacked and I just want your guys help on getting the juice.. I'm dead serious about this and would appreciate any help


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 10, 2014)

Aaronself62 said:


> So I'm sure everyone gets tired of being asked this but I've done my research and I've done workouts and diets and I'm ready to get juiced. The hardest part is finding out where I can anabolic steroids. I'm ready to be jacked and I just want your guys help on getting the juice.. I'm dead serious about this and would appreciate any help



You ****ing for real, bro? Great first post.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2014)

Aaronself62 said:


> So I'm sure everyone gets tired of being asked this but I've done my research and I've done workouts and diets and I'm ready to get juiced. The hardest part is finding out where I can anabolic steroids. I'm ready to be jacked and I just want your guys help on getting the juice.. I'm dead serious about this and would appreciate any help



Ignore the pm robot sends you.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ignore the pm robot sends you.



Or astro or tilltheend or coastal muscle or cranium88 or pikki or losie.

But answer trinis pm.


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

If you have a .onion browser I can point you to the right sites. You may find some sites on the clear net with google that are legit but you're exposed and could be busted. Many of the .com sites also have a .onion site like the good old Silk Road which recently got taken down but there's a plethora of legit pharmacies that are still in full operation. If you're going to take the online route, you need to go to the deep web.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

dharter88 said:


> If you have a .onion browser I can point you to the right sites. You may find some sites on the clear net with google that are legit but you're exposed and could be busted. Many of the .com sites also have a .onion site like the good old Silk Road which recently got taken down but there's a plethora of legit pharmacies that are still in full operation. If you're going to take the online route, you need to go to the deep web.



i love the word "plethora" it reminds me of the 3 amigos


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i love the word "plethora" it reminds me of the 3 amigos



Lol "what is a plethora?"


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 14, 2014)

It means a wide variety


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> It means a wide variety


Lol I know, it's from the 3 amigos when they're talking about piñatas. Brother brought it up after I used the word "plethora" and that's a quote from the movie.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 14, 2014)

It's a good word.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 14, 2014)

OP since you were taking good gear 20 years ago wouldn't that mean you already know how to find a source....since you've already done it?

Secondly, are you saying you've taken a nearly 20 year break and just now you're just coming back to the juice and need help on where to find it.

Something doesn't smell right to me.....or in plain English trying again with a more plausible (believable) story.



KillKittens said:


> They say this is the open zone for posts!!!!
> 
> Almost 20 years ago when I ran so many anabolics I used some fantastic anabolics made by great labs. It seems those labs are no longer available. As I research it seems so many new companies/labs are producing anabolics.
> 
> ...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 14, 2014)

Here I took a photo of my source as you can see its still current for the month.
And I also have a gold card.


----------

